# Sony Vegas 7.0 and 9.0 mouse jumping with Ctrl key problem



## Tanker (May 30, 2009)

I'm having an unexpected issue in Sony Vegas 7.0 AND 9.0. Whenever I hold the Ctrl key and move the mouse (trying to change the speed of a clip, etc.), the mouse cursor jumps to the top left corner of the screen, no matter which way I move the mouse. It does not happen in any other applications. I've already tried reinstalling BOTH of them, same problem. I've even went as far as to test two mouses, a optical and a ball mouse - same thing.

Can anyone tell me what's going on and how to disable it? I can no longer edit the speed of my clips, something I need for a project I'm doing.


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

What type of computer? My laptop curser jumpeds around in some applications and not others if I rest the heels of my hands on the flat areas below the ctrl keys. To stop this I disabled the touch pad when another pointing device is attached.

You might also need to make sure the Sony application is the only application running. Some video editing apps don't play well with others.


----------



## Tanker (May 30, 2009)

My computer: http://support.gateway.com/s/PC/DX/1015797R/1015797Rsp3.shtml

Also yes, Vegas was the only application running at the time.


----------



## Tanker (May 30, 2009)

Need some help still, anyone?


----------



## bolloMB (Jan 25, 2009)

im having the same problem is there any fixes


----------



## irontechmonkey (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm late in this thread but for those who've never found a cause of this problem - Ctrl key press causing mouse cursor to go to upper left corner in Sony Vegas 9 and 11 
- This started occurring immediately after I set Windows Vista Ult/64 to use large fonts (120 DPI/125% of standard size). 
- It only happens when the cursor is over the editing time bar but not when the cursor is over media or effects tabs.
- When I reverted back to normal (96 DPI) fonts the problem stopped. 
- When I use a manually set DPI between 96 DPI and 120 DPI the problem occurs again. 
- Any system font size larger than 96 DPI causes some Vegas text elements to no longer fit into their box.
- Ther seems to be something funky in the Vegas GUI.

Only fix/workaround seems to be to reset font size but that requires a reboot.


----------



## irontechmonkey (Sep 11, 2012)

... another workaround: Even with the system set to use large fonts, if I change the Windows Vista Basic color scheme the problem does not occur.


----------

